# Physiotherapy & hydrotherapy centre



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

PHYSIOTHERAPY & HYDROTHERAPY CENTRE
DOG CLUB OPEN DAY
SUNDAY 14th NOVEMBER 2010

Inviting all dog lovers to attend an open day at ACE Physiotherapy Hydrotherapy centre.
All welcome to come along and try the hydrotherapy equipment free of charge
between 10am and 3 pm.

Cafe will be open serving teas/coffees and hot/cold food.

Free health tips and musculoskeletal check.

Limited to one dog per person.

Look forward to seeing you for a splashing time!

A.C.E Physiotherapy
Ayrshire Canine & Equine Veterinary Physiotherapy
Rachael Rowe VN CVPhys (ESVPS) MIRVAP
Mosshill Business Park
Dalmellington Road, Ayr
KA6 6BE
Mob: 07944642823
Mob: 07944642495

For further information call 07944642823 or email [email protected].

German Shepherd Rescue Scotland - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies in Scotland, Saving GSDs


----------

